# French Baroque and Impresionism



## JoachimBlas26 (Jun 7, 2021)

Do you think there's a connection between Rameau, Couperin and Lully with Impresionnism, some style that belonged only to the french school that later was taked or developed by Fauré, Debussy, Ravel and these other french masters of Fin de siècle? The obvious answer is yes, like Bach's harmony was then developed by Beethoven, Wagner and Mahler. But i mean about some specific issues.
To make an example:




 (By the way Sokolov is AMAZING)
That bass line reminds me of this:





Also i want to know if French XIX century harmony borrowed some elements from the harmonies of Rameau, Couperin and Lully.

Greetings


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

There were conscious efforts to revive French music against the dominance of the Austrogerman instrumental music and Wagner in opera, especially beyond opera that so dominated the scene in 19th century France that a (mostly chamber) composer like Onslow remained comparably obscure and was appreciated more by the Germans, even before Debussy. And yes, these piano suites are, although only rarely or superficially "neobaroque" a conscious homage to the baroque period that was perceived as a golden age of French music (compared to the 19th century).
However, for me this would be another reason not to use the term "impressionism" that captures another aspect of composers like Debussy or Ravel but not that "neoclassical/baroque" strain.


----------

